# Pregnancy symptoms coming and going...is this normal/ok?



## hazey (Sep 1, 2008)

Am getting self into a real state here.
I miscarried in May (missed miscarriage) and have just found out that i'm pregnant again.  Thrilled but scared. A few days after I had the BFP my boobs really hurt, now it comes and goes but they haven't been as sore as then since.  Because the last pregnancy failed I keep looking for signs that this one has/will.  I told myself i'd try to relax a bit as there is no point worrying.  Has anyone out there had symptoms that come and go a bit?  I'm 5 weeks +3 .  I know it's early.

Just looking for reassurance and feeling a bit weepy.

Sad

hazey x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I was exactly the same as you, kept wishing that I felt sick, and then at about 7 weeks, it came with a vengence!!!!!  It's still quite early for you to have strong symptoms, so try not to get your self too worked up, I know it's hard, but do try to think positively, I'm sure things will be different this time,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

